# Backwoods Home Article Listing



## SifuPhil (Jun 27, 2013)

For my rural friends (but it also comes in handy for us city-types as well!) - 

_*Backwoods Home*_ is a wonderful magazine that I recommend for tips and tricks about gardening, homesteading, dealing with livestock and the thousand-and-one other chores involved in self-reliant living.

This is a listing of their articles, columns, etc. and goes back quite a ways, so you should be able to find something that interests you.

*Backwoods Home Article Index*


----------



## Anne (Jun 27, 2013)

Did quite a bit of reading there some time ago....interesting site!!!!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2013)

Is a lot like Mother Earth News...  http://www.motherearthnews.com/home...home-business-zm0z13jjzmar.aspx#axzz2XS0H3efd 

Used to get that magazine.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Phil..I checked it out.  There are a lot of articles that look interesting that I would like to read.  By the title of may of the articles it looks like this is a magazine for Preparers or Survivalists as well as farmsteading.

Boo's Mom..I like the Mother Earth News too..I haven't seen one in a long time.  I need to get re-acquainted with it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 27, 2013)

There was a buzz many years ago that Mother Earth news had "sold out". I used to get a lot of issues, actually subscribed for a while, but beginning about 20 years ago they started running more and more ads and fewer useful articles.

Instead, they would run an article about some Yuppie that moved to Arizona and put a Wal-Mart solar panel on his hot tub, or the infamous one about the guy who lived in the backwoods of Georgia (I _think_ it was) with his "manservant" in a "castle" - a few months later the two were murdered, by someone who had read the article.

Personally I think they got too big and went "corporate", and that _Backwoods Home_ is still publishing the kind of stuff that MEN _used_ to.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 27, 2013)

I,too, used to subscribe to Mother Earth when it first started and was a wonderful publication.  It figures going the yuppie way...

Thanks for Backwoods Home, Phil.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 28, 2013)

My falling out with Mother Earth was when I tried to win a small chicken coop in one of their contests.  I so wanted that thing, even though I'm not allowed to have one in my neighborhood.  That didn't deter me though.  I was so sure I would win, I was checking out 'hobby chickens' to get for the cute little coop.  
Well of course I didn't win squat, so I got mad at the magazine.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 28, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> My falling out with Mother Earth was when I tried to win a small chicken coop in one of their contests.  I so wanted that thing, even though I'm not allowed to have one in my neighborhood.  That didn't deter me though.  I was so sure I would win, I was checking out 'hobby chickens' to get for the cute little coop.
> Well of course I didn't win squat, so I got mad at the magazine.



I guess you blew the coop, huh? 

My roomie is a great fan of entering contests of all sorts, and since she's just started using the Internet a whole new world has opened up for her. 

Unfortunately she doesn't yet understand the concept of "spam". I have to go into her mailbox every few days to slash and burn, and while I'm doing that she's screaming "DON'T DELETE THAT - I MIGHT HAVE WON!!!"

Won what - ******?


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 28, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I guess you blew the coop, huh?
> 
> Unfortunately she doesn't yet understand the concept of "spam". I have to go into her mailbox every few days to slash and burn, and while I'm doing that she's screaming "DON'T DELETE THAT - I MIGHT HAVE WON!!!"



Bye,bye being a Chicken Mom.  layful:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Yeah, along with that spam comes a great chance of getting some Malware to boot.  Somewhere, there is always someone laying in wait to ruin your day (and computer) big time.  Contests just seem so suspect in that regard.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 28, 2013)

In the early fifties, my mom had a neighborhood friend that entered every single jingle contest on the face of the earth and won a lot of them.  It was pretty funny.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 28, 2013)

That Guy said:


> In the early fifties, my mom had a neighborhood friend that entered every single jingle contest of the face of the earth and won a lot of them.  It was pretty funny.



Yeah, but back then it wasn't on the computer.  No spam  .. just lots of postage stamps!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 28, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Yeah, along with that spam comes a great chance of getting some Malware to boot.  Somewhere, there is always someone laying in wait to ruin your day (and computer) big time.  Contests just seem so suspect in that regard.



My friend up north is an excellent musician and teaches some twenty-something kids.  They often send him files of music they like that come from god only knows and his computer ended up infected.  We were talking about how upset we get if some damned virus crap gets into our computers and he said these kids don't even care.  It's just no big deal to them and they go out and buy another cheapo laptop.  (Hey, old man.  Lighten up....)


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 28, 2013)

They do make (free) anti-virus programs that really do work you know. No reason to have malware on your PC but the average Joe or Jane doesn't know the simple tricks to keep a computer working for a very long time.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jun 28, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Huh! Thanks for that link.  There's some good animal links (at least the titles sound to be).
> 
> I need to ready the bee stuff.  We had Honey Bees move in last year; they're in a big hollow in a tree trunk below the barn.  I stopped mowing over there because they get stressed.  They've never attacked, that's how I know they're honey bees, but I don't want to stress them out so the grass stays ten feet tall until it gets too cold for them to fly.
> 
> I wonder if the honey is harvestable since the nest is in an old tree trunk.  I keep reading local honey is the way to get rid of allergies.



I have also read that local honey is good for allergies.  I use honey in my coffee everyday.  Not exactly local, but harvested about 30 miles from here.  I am not prone to allergies though, so I just use it because I prefer it to sugar.  Have you thought about contacting a local beekeeper to see if they would be interested in your bees.  It would be good to get them into production since they are becoming endangered from pesticides.


----------

